

Dreamers vs. doers - woid
http://www.maximise.dk/blog/2009/08/dreamers-and-doers.html

======
morbidkk
damn "Avoid the dreamers" is too rude. Most of the doers will start as
dreamers only.

------
envitar
What you are saying is what Taleb/Black Swan says: you never hear about the
failures! There may have been a better Google out there before or after but it
just couldn't get the funding/attention/coverage/viral attraction that was
needed... that's part of the risk of becoming an entrepreneur: pure random
luck!

